

NYC Taxi Dump Catches Strip Club Johns - mgalka
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/01/wide_open_data_nyc_taxi_dump_catches_strip_club_johns/

======
mgalka
In light of the recent noise about the Uber Rides of Glory Post, this one was
posted a few months ago. Brings into question similar privacy concerns.

